# Won't start when hot



## drjones (May 30, 2013)

I have a 10 year old Tanaka 30cc motor. When it's cold it starts on the second pull. Once it gets hot it won't idle and if I let it die it will not start again until it's cold. I replaced the plug, fuel lines, and plunger. This thing has been great for 10 years or so, never one problem. It has always ran rich (sputters at full throttle).


----------



## nmorton (May 30, 2013)

Im not familiar with that saw, but you may want to check the tank vent (if it has one). An easy way to check is get it hot and after it dies, slowly remove fuel cap. Listen closely for air being sucked into tank. Tighten up fuel cap an see if it'll crank up. If it does you've got a tank venting problem. 
Good Luck


----------



## drjones (May 31, 2013)

Alright, that makes sense because one of the things I did recently was replace a tiny hose into the gas tank. I didn't mention it in my earlier post because the unit ran great the one time I ran it after the hose replacement. I hope that does the trick, I'll let you know. Tom


----------



## drjones (Sep 10, 2013)

drjones said:


> Alright, that makes sense because one of the things I did recently was replace a tiny hose into the gas tank. I didn't mention it in my earlier post because the unit ran great the one time I ran it after the hose replacement. I hope that does the trick, I'll let you know. Tom



So venting the gas tank didn't help. By venting the gas tank I just took off the cap. I did fail to mention that the return fuel line (the one that goes back into the tank, I one that I replaced earlier) is loose in the tank. What I mean is the place where it goes thur, the rubber grommet thing doesn't stay tight in the tank. it vibrates out. I can't imagine this being a problem since it's been that way before this all happened.


----------



## Jordan3605 (Sep 10, 2013)

if possible try swapping out the coil for a known working unit.


----------



## drjones (Sep 11, 2013)

Jordan3605 said:


> if possible try swapping out the coil for a known working unit.



Thanks Jordan for your reply. Only way to swap that out would be to purchase one. I really don't won't to throw money at the unit until I get a fix. Those darn elec. components, you can't return them. Any other ideas would be appreciated. Just for grins, do you know where I could get a cheat one? Coil that is.


----------



## almondgt (Sep 11, 2013)

Crank shaft seals...............


----------

